# Where do I start with socionics?



## TheUnnecessaryEvil (Mar 28, 2021)

I want to expand my typology now that I've finally got my mbti down. Socionics seems interesting but I'm not seeing a first step.


----------



## TheUnnecessaryEvil (Mar 28, 2021)

jurmel12 said:


> I always test INFJ on MBTI, but I heard that in socionics, we can be either INFj or INFp. Where is a good test I can take online? Also, can extroverts (e.g. ESTj, ENTj, etc.) also switch in their last letters (j vs. p) when they converted to socionics?


This thread is my question.


----------

